
Palestinian territories to get 3G in mid-2016 - selimthegrim
http://bigstory.ap.org/article/1be677b2fcec45f4b073597ed16de228/after-years-delays-palestinians-get-high-speed-mobile
======
AtlasLion
Just imagine the data collection on these occupier provided networks.

------
Zenst
With the population density and geography, I would of thought that WIFI
coverage would be more useful to the local populus and with that with WIFI and
2G you would in effect something better than 4G.

I also wonnder with close proximity to other countries that the area would in
parts be able to latch onto external network signals without a signal booster
of any form.

I know North Koreans will often go near teh CHinese border to latch onto a
Chinese mobile signal for use for short calls so they can speak privately
independant of their governments ears.

Still, many parts of the World still to get upto 3G standard and with that,
one wonders if they will get marketed old 3G cell kit that is redundant and
not upgradable to later standards as todays models can do with just a code
update.

~~~
0xexplorer
Considering how communication links between Palestine and the rest of the
world is restricted, wifi would be a moot point.

~~~
ars
OK? How are they restricted?

They are not restricted, not even to Gaza.

~~~
0xexplorer
The article at the top of this page discusses the lack of access to high speed
Internet in Palestine.

~~~
ars
No, it discusses lack of 3G mobile service. Landlines are full speed and
unrestricted.

------
forinti
I guess this makes it clear (if it wasn't clear enough) that Israel is the
state.

~~~
huac
"Mashhour Abu Daqa, a former Palestinian telecommunications minister, ...
believes Israeli carriers were behind the ban, trying to protect their
interest in the captive Palestinian market."

this logic of economic subjugation (which I'm sure happens in other industries
as well) reminds me of how the European powers treated their colonies - places
to extract natural resources from and sell their surplus goods to at monopoly
prices

~~~
Papirola
not quite. carriers in Israel behaved in the same cartel fashion towards the
Israeli market up until not so long ago when the government broke it:
[http://www.haaretz.com/israel-
news/business/.premium-1.65109...](http://www.haaretz.com/israel-
news/business/.premium-1.651091) (paywall)

------
jakobovi
"Palestinians who choose to subscribe to an Israeli mobile carrier can access
3G."

The article is deceptive. Nearly all Palestinians subscribe to Israeli or
European mobile carriers and have access to 4G.

------
tedunangst
How long until Medium upgrades their site to require 4G?

------
dil8
The title should be changed from 'Palestinian territories' to 'Palestine'.

~~~
selimthegrim
I posted this submission. The rollout is not being extended to Gaza. Moreover,
pending a final settlement, this is a perfectly adequate way to refer to them
seeing as even by the most pro-PLO lights they would be a successor state of
Mandatory Palestine.

